# Shower doors @ NYC Glass Works



## Wrenched (Jan 13, 2016)

I was recently in a newly remodeled home that had a corner shower. It was unique to see. I asked the owner who had done this and he told me NYC Glass Works. Check out their website for more great ideas. The shower doors were beautiful.


----------

